# Sticky  Gaggia service and warranty repairs



## gaggiamanualservice.com

JUST TO CLEAR A COUPLE OF THINGS UP REGARDING OFFICIAL GAGGIA REPAIRS, IF YOU HAVE A WARRANTY REPAIR OR REQUIRE A SERVICE THE OFFICIAL SERVICE PROVIDER AUTHORISED BY PHILIPS UK IS NOW *www.nesn.co.uk* However, all enquiries via telephone are to go through Philips on 08003316015.

the former provider SGS ltd has now closed

Hope this sorts any concerns out


----------



## LeeWardle

Thank you for the info! ***STICKY***


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Updated official Gaggia distributor's website is:

https://www.gaggiadirect.com/


----------

